# Berlkly Gulp Alive Juice



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I used all my Berkley Gulp Alive bait that comes in the bucket. I was thinking of putting the remaining juice in a squirt bottle and use it as scent for other plastic baits. Anybody tried this before? Will it destroy the plastic baits? 

KsB


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have some that came in a spray bottle,I have used it on hard baits as well as recharging Gulp baits. I doubt it is a different formula so you should be ok.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i saved the juice from the last little bucket i got and dropped all my plastic baits in it, and dip my hard baits in it as well and it works great for it. all the little grubs lizards and frogs i got for when i freshwater fish i drop in there too and it works fine, havent seen any problems with the juice messing up any of em. id keep the bucket instead of putting it into a bottle, that way you can just drop some in and let them soak and have something to seal and keep them in worked for me.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I put some of the GULP! juice in a tiny breath freshener bottle and use it on flies and lures when kayak fishing.

*PLEASE NOTE!!! MAKE DARN SURE YOU REMOVE THE BREATH FRESHENER LABEL OR YOUR WIFE MIGHT TAKE EXCEPTION TO GULP! BREATH.*


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*GULP! Comes in several flavors.*

*BUT!!!* None of them come close to real Shedder crab oil, especially for Sheepshead, Drum, Pompano and Redfish.


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

if you are not careful they kill hooks. I left a DOA shrimp in there accidently , and the hook was pretty much gone


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Point taken. I haven't drained the old container yet, but I'll give it a try soon. Thanks for the advice. 
KsB


----------

